# Leichte Pedale



## Nica78 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche für das 20er Kania meines Sohnes leichte Pedale. Die Plastikteile taugen nichts.

Danke!


----------



## Bens_Papa (3. Mai 2015)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann sind die Pedale von AEST aus Magnesium mit Titanachsen meine erste Wahl. Haben wir an zwei Rädern montiert und bringen nur 158g pro Paar auf die Waage (selbst gewogen).

Gibt es in der Bucht für knapp 59 EUR inclusive Versand:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/AEST-CNC-Mag...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item20e07880b9

Grüße
Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (4. Mai 2015)

die gibt es auch mit Stahlachse, dann 220g und ich habe die für knapp 25,- € bekommen...


----------



## cbert80 (4. Mai 2015)

Contec Trail 240g UVP 45€


----------



## Taurus1 (4. Mai 2015)

Meine Tochter hat die hier, auch in weiss, erst am Twenty und jetzt aufs Twentyfour umgescharaubt. Sie ist zufireden damit. Mehr das klassische design und mit Reflektoren. Damals beim Kauf nachgewogen, um die 230 gramm oder so:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-Fahrrad-...63?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2edf9edb7f

Oder guenstiger, ohne Reflektoren, aber in bunt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-Pedale-Ultralight-PD-M15-MTB-Alukorper-Alukafig-versch-Farben-f-Fahrrad/221696020736?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140117130753&meid=c528cfece85f4328903af01f7caea5f9&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=191555030857&rt=nc


----------



## Nica78 (4. Mai 2015)

Die weißen sind toll, aber passen leider nicht zum Rad.


----------



## KIV (4. Mai 2015)

Mein Junior fährt diese hier:
http://www.singlespeedshop.com/Sing...Xpedo-Traverse-XCF-06AC-Freestyle-Pedale.html

Die passen von der Größe her sehr gut zum Kinderfuß und auch optisch prima zu Rädern von 20-24".
Für Jungs natürlich gerne in schwarz.

Nach günstigeren Preisen kannste ja mal suchen. Unsere hatte ich mEn von bike-components.de


----------



## palsfjall (5. Mai 2015)

klein und leicht:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...search=xpedo;menu=1000,2,142,91;product=75258


----------



## Y_G (5. Mai 2015)

auch gut: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...75597;page=1;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=661;pgc=0


----------



## Plattenwegcross (5. Mai 2015)

Ich habe diese für 17€ besorgt, mal sehen ob die was taugen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gewichtsersparnis 70g gegenüber den Originalen aus Plaste am Frog.


----------



## Taurus1 (5. Mai 2015)

Nica78 schrieb:


> Die weißen sind toll, aber passen leider nicht zum Rad.



gibt es auch in Silber von Wellgo:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wellgo-MTB-P...01?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1c5214cd65

Manche der anderen Wellgo-Pedale sind ueberaschend leicht fuer den Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## negativ (5. Mai 2015)

Nica78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche für das 20er Kania meines Sohnes leichte Pedale. Die Plastikteile taugen nichts.
> 
> Danke!



Warum taugen die Plastikteile nichts? Meine Tochter, 5 Jahre, hat Plasteteile von Wellgo (Paar 282g) und bisher kamen keine Klagen. 
Nur - ich bin jetzt von den 158g Magnesium Pedalen angefixt. Aber 59€ und es ist alles wie zuvor nur 124g leichter ist schon heftig. Ich glaube sie würde für 59€ etwas anderes kaufen.


----------



## egmont (5. Mai 2015)

_Ich glaube sie würde für 59€ etwas anderes kaufen._



ps: was sicher genauso unvernünftig wäre.


----------



## Taurus1 (5. Mai 2015)

Von den Plastikteilen rutscht man leichter ab. Sehen auch nicht so schoen aus. Und sind schwer. Und ueberhaupt!
Und Papa kann dann sagen, er hat auch was am Rad geschraubt


----------



## negativ (5. Mai 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Und ueberhaupt!


Ich wusste doch, dass es triftige Gründe gibt . Auf die wichtigsten Dinge kommt man alleine nicht.

Aber die anderen Punkte werden von meiner Familie zunehmend mit Mistrauen beäugt. Die Frau findet inzwischen, es gibt wichtigers als am Rad zu schrauben. Komisch. Auch werde ich gefragt, warum ich denn ein gebrauchtes Rad kaufe, wenn ich dann doch alles ersetze. 

Bleibt also Abrutschen, ein wichtiger Sicherheitsaspekt! Und ueberhaupt!


----------



## Nica78 (5. Mai 2015)

Die Plastikdinger sind extrem rutschig bei Nässe. Außerdem sind sie schon stark seitlich abgenutzt. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Bens_Papa (5. Mai 2015)

Ich habe meine AEST-Pedale übrigens noch "gepimpt" und zwei unnötige Stege entfernt. Somit ist das Gewicht auf 144g pro Paar gesunken.
Nur noch mal als Anreiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (5. Mai 2015)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Ich habe meine AEST-Pedale übrigens noch "gepimpt" und zwei unnötige Stege entfernt. Somit ist das Gewicht auf 144g pro Paar gesunken.
> Nur noch mal als Anreiz


man könnte vielleicht noch die Achsen hohl bohren


----------



## negativ (5. Mai 2015)

Meine Tochter liebt Helium gefüllte Luftballons am Fahrrad...

Aber die besten Erfahrungen hat sie mit bergab fahren gemacht. Da zählt jedes Gramm und bergauf zieht sie der Papa am Gummiband.


----------



## negativ (5. Mai 2015)

Wie sind eurere Erfahrungen mit den Spikes an den Pedalen. Einige Verkäufer weisen ja extra darauf hin, dass Kinder sie nur mit Schutz benutzen sollen. Das ist im Sommer natürlich eher unrealistisch. 
Ich dachte an die Aest Magnesium Pedale. Mit CroMo ist sie bezahlbar und sieht gut aus.


----------



## Bens_Papa (5. Mai 2015)

Bislang (nach ca. 500km) hat Sohnemann noch keine einzige Schramme durch die Spikes abbekommen.


----------



## Phippsy (5. Mai 2015)

Schrammen gibts eher durch Pedale mit weniger Halt, da dort leichter abgerutscht werden kann (s. mein Schienbein). Und Pedale mit Spikes/Pins sind meistens griffiger


----------



## storck-riesen (26. September 2016)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> Ich habe diese für 17€ besorgt, mal sehen ob die was taugen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und taugen die Pedale was? Sind das Alu Pedale?

Suche sowas in der Art. Jemand einen Tipp? (nicht über 20,-€)


----------



## DianaD80 (26. September 2016)

Also wir haben die Pedale die baugleich sind von XLC:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002NNDMV6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Aktuell an 2 Rädern meines Sohnes verbaut. Er ist zufrieden damit, bieten guten Halt auch bei Nässe. Er hatte zumindest noch kein Problem mit abrutschen vom Pedal.
Damals waren die aber noch günstiger...


----------



## Roelof (26. September 2016)

Ich hab die XLC-Superleicht-Pedale auch probiert. Da sind ungedichtete Konus-Lager verbaut, die nicht einzustellen waren. Hab die wieder zurück geschickt - nix für mich...


----------



## giant_r (26. September 2016)

ich habe fuer das neue 20" die wellgo kc008,
die sind mit 70x70wenig ausladend.
verletzungsgefahr? keine ahnung, ausprobiert haben wir sie noch nicht.
aber es gibt andere user, die die auch verbaut haben.
gewicht stimmt und im weltweiten www unter 20€ zu haben.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (26. September 2016)

Naja, sie sind in Ordnung. Wenn unsere Tochter davon abrutscht, hat sie sich schon mal dran weh getan. Kam aber leider echt selten vor (geschrammt, keine Fleischwunde ). Bis jetzt tun die Lager ihren Dienst, ohne dass ich sie jemals angeschaut habe. Werde die Pedale am nächsten Rad weiterbenutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (26. September 2016)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> Naja, sie sind in Ordnung. Wenn unsere Tochter davon abrutscht, hat sie sich schon mal dran weh getan. Kam aber LEIDER echt selten vor (geschrammt, keine Fleischwunde ). .




Da musste ich ein paarmal drüberlesen ist sicher ein verschreibseler ....oder


----------



## Plattenwegcross (26. September 2016)

Ja sicher!


----------



## Fruehbremser (30. September 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 383625
> Contec Trail 240g UVP 45€



Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zu den Wellgo M079, abgesehen vom Preis?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wellgo-M079-Alu-MTB-Trekking-Fahrrad-Pedale-Industrielager-Neu-/360502699492



Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> Ich habe diese für 17€ besorgt, mal sehen ob die was taugen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also hier hätte ich auch gerne Infos!


----------



## Fruehbremser (30. September 2016)

Wie schaut's mit den Xpedo Traverse 5 aus? Klein, leicht, halbwegs bezahlbar.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Xpedo/Traverse-5-Plattformpedale-p24298/

Sind die Pins zu aggro für Kinderbeinchen?


----------



## reijada (3. Oktober 2016)

Wenn meine Tochter (7) mit den XTR 595 Pedalen und Klickschuhen klarkommt, hätte ich ein paar alupedale von GUB in rot eloxiert mit silbernen Pins zu verkaufen. 
Keine 100km gefahren. Gewicht 248/paar. 
Die Klickpedale sind zwar einige Gram schwerer, aber sie will es unbedingt probieren.


----------



## haural (4. Oktober 2016)

würde mir wegen den Pins keine allzu großen Sorgen machen. Nutze am 16 und 20" jetzt die Wellgo KC008. Sehen gut aus, sind recht klein und vom Gewicht u Preis her wirklich gut.


----------



## Jabomania (5. Oktober 2016)

haural schrieb:


> würde mir wegen den Pins keine allzu großen Sorgen machen. Nutze am 16 und 20" jetzt die Wellgo KC008. Sehen gut aus, sind recht klein und vom Gewicht u Preis her wirklich gut.


Hey wo hast Du die Wellgo KC 008 her?
Würde die gerne an das Max 24 meiner Tochter Schrauben


----------



## haural (5. Oktober 2016)

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=&SearchText=wellgo+kc008 aber lange Lieferzeit, mindestens 3 Wochen würde ich einplanen


----------

